# South African Dancer, Zodwa Wabantu Steps Out With No Pant (Photos) – Nairaplus



## ese (Apr 27, 2018)

The controversial South African unclad dancer "Zodwa Wabantu" took to her instagram page to posts a new photos of herself wearing nothing but a long white high slit dress with no pant. 







via Nairaplus – https://ift.tt/2JuTXyy
-------------
Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

